# Dell Inspiron 15R(5520 i7) or Inspiron 15R Special Edition(7520 i5)



## Gangman (Sep 28, 2012)

I wanna buy a new laptop,and I'm not sure witch one is better for me. I'm studying IT,so I use Java,C,C++,and in future there will be more of these like visual studio.. I also watch a lot of movies(1080p),use software like MATLAB,QUIMP,Photoshop and occasionally play video games like Assassin's Creed, FIFA 13, NFS, CoD..
These two are the same price,but there are some differences:

*Dell Inspiron Special Edition 7520:*
Ivy Bridge Core *i5-3210M* 3.1Ghz, 6GB DDR3/ 1TB 15,6'' HD WLED, DVD-RW, 2230 Wlan + BT 4.0, WiDi support, AMD Radeon HD7730M 2GB, 1.0 HDWcam, 6 cell, Ubuntu 10.10, Aluminum, 7520SE-i5

*Dell Inspiron 5520:*
Ivy Bridge Core *i7-3612QM* up to 3.1 6GB DDR3/1TB 15.6''HD WLED, DVD-RW 2230 WLAN (802.11n + BT 4.0), WiDi support, AMD Radeon HD7670M 1GB ,Silver, 5520-i7-sl

Main difference is that 5520 has i7-3612QM(vs i5-3210M) processor,but 7520 has better graphics card AMD Radeon HD7730M 2GB(vs AMD Radeon HD7670M 1GB)..

so witch one,do you think is better for me??


----------

